# True Bond



## ozarkmama

horse pics :: P1000401-1.jpg picture by tlmartin - Photobucket


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Owner: Kait
Horse: Mark
Extra Details: He's a goof =]


----------



## ozarkmama

ok, lets try this again:


----------



## masatisan

Owner (Person in photo): Masatisan
Horse: Caleb
Extra Details:...


----------



## dynamite.




----------



## morganshow11

me and rowdy


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Registering:

*Please Remember!*
* 
*To register please fill out:
*Owner (Person in photo):*
*Horse:
Extra Details (Any details you would like to add)
The above MUST be filled out
*~~~~~~
Also morganshow11 is there a coloured version of that, the pictures cannot be edited. Yes I am aware some cameras have a setting that when the photo is taken it is another colour (like yours). Oh and by the way its "Rowdy and I" not me and rowdy.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

*Owner (Person in photo): *Me
*Horse:* Shad
*Extra Details (Any details you would like to add):*
I know you said no riding, not sure if you count this as 'riding' but if so let me know and i will enter a different one...


----------



## jody111

Owner (Person in photo): Jody (me)
Horse: Prada


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

Owner: PaintLegaceyRR aka me.
Horse: Prissy
Extra Details: i was giving her a hug right before we ran gymkhana for good luck


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

sorry the picture didn't work, the info is still the same.


----------



## Goosen

*Owner (Person in photo): Alexa (me)
Horse: Allegra
Other: Let me know if you consider that riding and I'll change it. =]*
*

*


----------



## morganshow11

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Registering:
> 
> *Please Remember!*
> 
> To register please fill out:
> *Owner (Person in photo):*
> *Horse:*
> *Extra Details (Any details you would like to add)*
> *The above MUST be filled out*
> ~~~~~~
> Also morganshow11 is there a coloured version of that, the pictures cannot be edited. Yes I am aware some cameras have a setting that when the photo is taken it is another colour (like yours). Oh and by the way its "Rowdy and I" not me and rowdy.


No i can change the color. And i can say rowdy and me if i want


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

*Owner (Person in photo): *Me (Katie)
*Horse:* Spirit
*Extra Details (Any details you would like to add):* None






​


----------



## masatisan

> Oh and by the way its "Rowdy and I" not me and rowdy


Actually it's "Rowdy and me" because if she were to say
"this is a photo of rowdy and me"
then it can be read singular as:
"this is a photo of me"
which works, where
"this is a photo of I" does not.

An example where that structure would work:
"Rowdy and I went down to the pond..." 
Because it can be read singular as:
"I went down to the pond..." 
.....

I just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## ozarkmama

ozarkmama said:


> ok, lets try this again:


 Owner (Person in photo): My DD
Horse: Tory, her 22 yr old Arabian Gelding


----------



## boxer

Owner: me (Amanda)
Horse: Lena
Extra Detail: this was taken on my third day of owning her.


----------



## jxclass19

Owner: Julia
Horse: Missy
Extra Detail: My first Pony. She was 50 yrs old and had so many health problems but you can't put a price on how great of a pony she was :] I had her for a good 10 yrs. She was bought for me as soon as my mom new she was prego.+


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> *Owner (Person in photo): *Me
> *Horse:* Shad
> *Extra Details (Any details you would like to add):*
> I know you said no riding, not sure if you count this as 'riding' but if so let me know and i will enter a different one...


No this isn't counted as riding!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

masatisan said:


> Actually it's "Rowdy and me" because if she were to say
> "this is a photo of rowdy and me"
> then it can be read singular as:
> "this is a photo of me"
> which works, where
> "this is a photo of I" does not.
> 
> An example where that structure would work:
> "Rowdy and I went down to the pond..."
> Because it can be read singular as:
> "I went down to the pond..."
> .....
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know.


Sorry, I was doing english today and submitted a story and got marked down for having "Me and Chinga cleared the jump" (or something along those lines!) My mistake.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

morganshow11 said:


> No i can change the color. And i can say rowdy and me if i want


Please post the original copy.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Goosen said:


> *Owner (Person in photo): Alexa (me)*
> *Horse: Allegra*
> *Other: Let me know if you consider that riding and I'll change it. =]*


No it isn't riding


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I guess i'll enter... 

*Owner (Person in photo): Naomi (my little sister)*
*Horse: Onyx*
*Other: I own onyx but i bought him for her.  











*


----------



## morganshow11

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Please post the original copy.


I CANT, the camera has idfferent color settings and i truned it to black and white, i cant change the color. And why does it even have to be in color?


----------



## morganshow11

morganshow11 said:


> me and rowdy


Owner:me(marrah
Horse:rowdy
other: he was my 8th horse and i love him more than anything


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

*Owner (Person in photo):* Stefanie Bates 
*Horse:* Sandie (Hoofprints in the Sand)
*Extra Details* (Any details you would like to add): Sandie was rescued from a barn along with 50 other horses in horrible condition. It's amazing that after her mistreatment she can be so willing and so dedicated to me. I believe that she found me, not the other way around, and I am as grateful to have her as I'm sure she is to have me  She gets spoiled rotton because after the life she started out with, she deserves to be!


----------



## tinaray

Photo_053009_005


----------



## Wallaby

Owner(person in picture): Wallaby/Emily/Me (I don't really own him, for clarification)

Horse: Shorty

Extra details: This is Shorty my bff horse of all time. I've never met a pony as amazing as he is. This picture was taken on the day the horses were leaving from camp for the winter (and at the end of my last summer working at camp, I knew I wasn't going to be coming back except for maybe briefly to help out)and we were both super sad (I was actually crying, that's why I'm turned away.)


----------



## NordicJuniper

Owner (Person in photo): Bre/Me [I am not his owner though, I kinda lease him.]
Horse: Nordic Juniper
Extra Details: A few months before this picture was taken he was headshy from a past abusive owner :]


----------



## dancehabit7

Great photos guys!! Keep them coming!!

morganshow11, don't worry if you can't change it to un-black and white! It really doesn't matter, fantastic photo, and for my say I have in this, it is a photo that can be entered,


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Twilight Arabians, Onyx is beautiful!!  And I LOVE that halter, where on earth did you get it???


----------



## Gillian

Owner (we lease): Gillian
Horse: Zeus
Extra Details: I'm in a saddle but wasn't actually riding in the picture. Tell me if this counts as riding though. This was my first day meeting him. We clicked from the beginning. :]


----------



## HorseOfCourse

*Owner (Person in photo):* Me, Bryanne Lockridge [HorseOfCourse]
*Horse:* Buddy, 2 yrs old at the time
*Extra Details (Any details you would like to add)* Everytime I sit down in the pasture he lays next to me and insists that he lays his head on me, which is weird because he's done this since he was a yearling and when I got him he had never had any human interaction because he had been left out in a pasture with his mom for his first 17 months of life..He was so skinny that when we were taking him home 2 men literally picked him p and put him in the trailer...but you'd never know this is the same horse because he was never as much as even shy to a human, and he's unique because he really didn't have to be trained to do things such as stand for the farrier, load in the trailer, stand tied, or stand for the vet..he just decided he wants to be good and that's what he does.










[Sorry about the small and not so great picture...it was on my uncle's old cell phone]


----------



## jody111

morganshow11 said:


> I CANT, the camera has idfferent color settings and i truned it to black and white, i cant change the color. And why does it even have to be in color?


 
If ti was taken with the sepia or black and white setting on the camera then it is the original picture - ie hasnt been edited so is fine


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

jody111 said:


> If ti was taken with the sepia or black and white setting on the camera then it is the original picture - ie hasnt been edited so is fine


Yeah thats what I meant, if you can change it. Change it. If you can't because that is the original way then thats fine.


----------



## Domino13011

Owner: Me (the eye)
Horse: Domino


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thats really cute!

Even though there isn't much horse *or person* to see, but for some reason you can still see a bond.


----------



## morganshow11

So when is the deadline for this again?


----------



## Domino13011

Thank you ChingazMyBoy!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Bryanne that is THE cutest photo!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt




----------



## Twilight Arabians

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Twilight Arabians, Onyx is beautiful!!  And I LOVE that halter, where on earth did you get it???


thanks!! got it from arabianfancy.com


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

_The contest will close on the 22/8/09. It may go longer if we get a heap of contestents._


----------



## RedRoan

*Owner (Person in photo):* Me (Jane)
*Horse:* Zack
*Extra Details (Any details you would like to add):* Sorry for the blurriness, its a picture off my phone of another picture. I have always loved this picture because of Zack's look... hes like blushing from my kiss haha!


----------



## happygoose123

*Owner (Person in photo):* Me
*Horse:* Chucky
*Extra Details (Any details you would like to add): *Chucky developed a severe case of corronitis in both front hooves about 9 months ago. it got so bad he couldnt even walk and he lost a tonne of weight. everyone was telling me i had to put him down. but i believed in him and i knew he was going to get better. now he has made a full recovery and i can start riding him again. during his really bad months chucky and i developed a really strong bond and we have never been closer. you can tell chucky is thankful to me, he knows i saved him. we have an unconditional love that will never be broken now  this picture was taken when we was just starting to get better.


----------



## JustDressageIt

JustDressageIt said:


>


*sigh* I knew I'd screw up:
*Owner (Person in photo):* Me, JustDressageIt
*Horse:* Denny
*Extra Details (Any details you would like to add):*
As soon as I met Denny I knew he was coming home with me. He's such a sweet horse that tries with all his heart. I brought him home when he was underweight and looking pretty pathetic, and now he's looking great! He comes to the gate when I call and is overall a joy to work with. This photo captures our spirit.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks for fixing that JustDressageIt. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## sandsarita

Owner (person in photo): me, Kimberly
Horse: Chance
Other details: This was taken in the middle of a long circuit show when we were both cold and tired. He was a perfect snuggler, and we could often be found like this between classes before he took me around many arenas in many states over the years.


----------



## equestrian_rider465

*Owner (Person in photo):* Me
*Horse:* Grace
*Extra Details (Any details you would like to add): *This is the first time I ran and she trotted behind me. I cried! I love her so much and I'm amazed how much our bond has grown.
(sorry it's blurry, i took it from a video)


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Bryanne that is THE cutest photo!!!


Thanks :]


----------



## Pinto Pony

*Owner (Person in photo):* Jaimie (me)
*Horse: *Delhaven Lodge Three Wishes, Angel
* Extra Details (Any details you would like to add): *After a good ride she gives me lots of cuddles


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

sandsarita said:


> Owner (person in photo): me, Kimberly
> Horse: Chance
> Other details: This was taken in the middle of a long circuit show when we were both cold and tired. He was a perfect snuggler, and we could often be found like this between classes before he took me around many arenas in many states over the years.


You both look very tired!


----------



## Visibre

Owner: me 
name of horse: Breezer


----------



## GypsyTally921

Owner: Me
Horse: Gypsy


----------



## JustDressageIt

Visibre said:


> Owner: me
> name of horse: Breezer


Lol I think I know who's going to win.


----------



## Pinto Pony

My thoughts too JDI, what a gorgeous pic!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I was JUST thinking the same thing!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Lovely photos guys


----------



## shmurmer4

Phantom & I.
Extras: We just met that day, he ran up to me as soon as he saw me. We've been buddies ever since. He looks a little rough, he was rubbing on anything he could find.


----------



## 3neighs

I think Visibre's picture is the epitome of a "true bond". What a touching photo...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*The compititon has closed.*

The judging will be posted in this thread, and the people who placed will be notified. Please contact me if you didn't get your entry in on time and I might be able to put you in. 

People Who Place- Once I contact you can you please PM me the images you would like in your prize. I also need to know what text and general idea you would like. 

To remind you of what the prizes are:

Prizes:

1st A wallpaper, avatar and signature
2nd A wallpaper and signature
3rd A Signature and avatar


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

The judging has been completed and here are the places:

1st - Twilght Araibians 
2nd - jody111
3rd - jxclass19

Great photos everyone! And can 1st, 2nd and 3rd please contact me with the pictures they would like in their prizes.


----------



## Beloved Killer

The winners were undeserving. So many other pictures were ahead.

Rigged.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Beloved Killer said:


> The winners were undeserving. So many other pictures were ahead.
> 
> Rigged.


Beloved Killer, I am not sure what your problem with PumpkinzMyBaby22 and I is but you seem to make negative comments in most of our threads. Is there a reason for this? And if not please if you have nothing nice to say it would be great if you didn't say them at all. Also this contest was not rigged Because it was not just judged by me.

Thanks!


----------



## Beloved Killer

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Beloved Killer, I am not sure what your problem with PumpkinzMyBaby22 and I is but you seem to make negative comments in most of our threads. Is there a reason for this? And if not please if you have nothing nice to say it would be great if you didn't say them at all. Also this contest was not rigged Because it was not just judged by me.
> 
> Thanks!


Because you are generally wrong.

I never said that you weren't the only judge. I simply said that there were plenty of better options.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Beloved Killer, If you are saying that the reason you are negative to me is because I am "generally wrong" then wouldn't that be more of a reason to be nice to me so I can learn from more experianced and older riders and horse owners on this fourm?

Also we disscussed each picture in detail and decided on these ones. We can give reasons on why we chose those certain pictures if you would like. I would really like it if you could put whatever grudge you have towards me behind you so we could both just move on.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

I'm sorry but I find that very immature, Beloved Killer. Just because you didn't agree with the winners doesn't mean that they were "undeserving". I find that very insulting to the people who cherish those photos and submitted them because of that reason.

Great pictures everyone! Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Beloved Killer

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Beloved Killer, If you are saying that the reason you are negative to me is because I am "generally wrong" then wouldn't that be more of a reason to be nice to me so I can learn from more experianced and older riders and horse owners on this fourm?
> 
> Also we disscussed each picture in detail and decided on these ones. We can give reasons on why we chose those certain pictures if you would like. I would really like it if you could put whatever grudge you have towards me behind you so we could both just move on.


No, because you believe that you are right.

I'm not sure if you've noticed, but I'm not as soft as most on here.

I disagree with the winners, that is how it is, if you're allowed to have your opinion then I'm allowed to have mine. Good day.


----------



## RedRoan

Wow... I didn't think the winners were bad at all haha. I thought they were good picks..... *cough*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Beloved Killer said:


> No, because you believe that you are right.
> 
> I'm not sure if you've noticed, but I'm not as soft as most on here.
> 
> I disagree with the winners, that is how it is, if you're allowed to have your opinion then I'm allowed to have mine. Good day.


 
Not anymore, I believe I posted something saying. I always thought I was right with Chinga because when I first got him I thought that I knew EVERYTHING about horses, but now I understand that others know more then me and yes I know more then some people and others know more then you (this really goes for everyone) and we can ALL get help on this forum. I have also said several times that I want to learn WITH Chinga and as my instructor said he is a smart horse and I am guiding him but I DO need the guidence of a more experianced rider. That is one of the reasons I am part of this fourm.


----------



## Beloved Killer

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Not anymore, I believe I posted something saying. I always thought I was right with Chinga because when I first got him I thought that I knew EVERYTHING about horses, but now I understand that others know more then me and yes I know more then some people and others know more then you (this really goes for everyone) and we can ALL get help on this forum. I have also said several times that I want to learn WITH Chinga and as my instructor said he is a smart horse and I am guiding him but I DO need the guidence of a more experianced rider. That is one of the reasons I am part of this fourm.


Oh really? You mean that I haven't admitted to only knowing a small amount about horses?

You're making this into a personal thing. I disagree with the result of this competition, leave it at that.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Beloved Killer said:


> The winners were undeserving. So many other pictures were ahead.
> 
> Rigged.


WOW! that's awful rude of you. and i wonder just how this contest could be rigged?? maybe you could explain just how she rigged it? I totally forgot i entered until i got a message about it. These contest's are for fun and it should matter who win's or looses.Also I don't think my horse and sister are undeserving, Naomi is the only person that onyx will come to in his stall, he won't even come to me i have to go to him, he also follows her where ever she goes and waits for her as she trys to put his halter on the correct way. that's a pretty strong bond if you ask me, and i spend way more time with him than she does. be thankful this is an online contest or i'd be a lot more ****ed about your rude statement.


----------



## dancehabit7

Twilight Arabians said:


> WOW! that's awful rude of you. and i wonder just how this contest could be rigged?? maybe you could explain just how she rigged it? I totally forgot i entered until i got a message about it. These contest's are for fun and it should matter who win's or looses.Also I don't think my horse and sister are undeserving, Naomi is the only person that onyx will come to in his stall, he won't even come to me i have to go to him, he also follows her where ever she goes and waits for her as she trys to put his halter on the correct way. that's a pretty strong bond if you ask me, and i spend way more time with him than she does. be thankful this is an online contest or i'd be a lot more ****ed about your rude statement.


Amen to that! Nicely said, this contest couldn't be rigged, I would just like to say, we chose the winners on the 'True Bond' in the photographs.. and how beautiful they were.


----------



## Beloved Killer

Visibre's entry on this page is a magnificent picture depicting the bond between a horse and human.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/true-bond-33704/page6/#post381486


----------



## Domino13011

Beloved Killer said:


> Visibre's entry on this page is a magnificent picture depicting the bond between a horse and human.


 
Yes it was. But it was up to them to pick the winners. Not you!


----------



## Domino13011

I liked who you picked for the winners


----------



## AlmagroN

Beloved Killer, that was outrageously rude! saying that they were "undeserving".... how rude can you be? EVERYONE had good entries, but it was up t the judge(s) to decide. not you. unless you want to congratulate a winner, why not just keep your trap shut? no need to put people down. have you ever heard the saying "if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all"? you should keep that in mind.

in fact, i have never read a nice post from you. i cant believe the moderators have let you continue to post here.:evil:


----------



## equiniphile

Beloved Killer, this is WAY out of hand. For God's sake, it's ONLY a CONTEST!!!!!!! It wasn't up to you in the least to decide, everyone who entered had a 'deserving' photo. I happen to agree with the final choices, if you don't, good for you. Just move on before this forum gets too out of hand, gets reported, and we all get in trouble. Twilight Arabians had a point; kindly explain how this contest could be rigged. If ChingazMyBoy wanted to rig it, she/he wouldn't have gone to the trouble to hold a contest, or make a prize for it, she/he would just have made the winners the prizes without even hosting a contest.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Someone's a bit of a sore loser.

If you want to be rude and only choose the winners you feel are right, then why don't you start your own contest.

This contest was judged by the people who started it, and they chose those pictures because they liked them. They have that right as it is THEIR contest.

And not only was that comment rude to the people who judged the contest, but the people who own those pictures and love them. Sheesh. Some people take things too seriously around here.


----------



## Beloved Killer

SFMoneyMarket said:


> Someone's a bit of a sore loser.


Bandwagoner much?
You've obviously just come along and picked up what you want. I haven't even entered into this contest.

Witch hunt, witch hunt, witch hunt. Remember, never express your opinion unless everyone agrees!


----------



## AlmagroN

Beloved Killer said:


> Bandwagoner much?
> You've obviously just come along and picked up what you want. I haven't even entered into this contest.
> 
> Witch hunt, witch hunt, witch hunt. Remember, never express your opinion unless everyone agrees!


that has nothing to do with it. its about you being rude, and just looking to start trouble everywhere you go.


----------



## Beloved Killer

AlmagroN said:


> that has nothing to do with it. its about you being rude, and just looking to start trouble everywhere you go.


If being seen as rude is all that I get for getting my point across then I'll happily take it.

Incorrect. If I were looking for trouble then I could find it.


----------



## RedRoan

Its obvious Beloved Killer has no respect for anyone apparently and doesn't give a crap what others think of him or her. I could only imagine what he or she is like in real life.


----------



## JustDressageIt

RedRoan said:


> Its obvious Beloved Killer has no respect for anyone apparently and doesn't give a crap what others think of him or her. I could only imagine what he or she is like in real life.


I really didn't want to add to this thread but ... (and I am not defending BK or siding with anyone else, this is a neutral statement... ) BK is probably nothing like he or she is online. Online you can develop a new personality and be as callous or kind as you'd like. You don't have to be anything like the person you are in real life. 
Just sayin' 

Might be a good time to drop this thread.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Congrats to the winners! Great pictures everyone :-D


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Guys, Who cares if you won or lose it was just some fun! If anyone who entered and didn't win wants some artwork made they can simply PM me and I can do it for you


----------



## Beloved Killer

RedRoan said:


> Its obvious Beloved Killer has no respect for anyone apparently and *doesn't give a crap what others think of him or her.* I could only imagine what he or she is like in real life.


I didn't know that that was a bad thing.

I love assumptions!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

The people that go online to be rude to others, instead of going on sites like these to be helpful to others are the kinds of people that I feel bad for their horses. I think it is time to drop this thread. :]


----------



## jody111

"Ignoring rest of post"

thanks Chingazmyboy - I am stoked - only just came on today to check!!!

Have just pmed you


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol jody...can I jump on that bandwagon too? ;-)


----------



## dancehabit7

Alright, I think it's time the mods closed this thread off.

Me and ChingazMyBoy didn't want to cause a fight, It was just a contest, a bit of fun.  Thanks to everyone who participated in it, congrats to the winners.


----------



## AlmagroN

dont take the blame for other peoples ignorance. its not your fault this person is acting this way. it was a great contest and its nice to actually see a contest finished~!


----------



## Beloved Killer

This thread is still going? Wow.


----------



## RedRoan

> I didn't know that that was a bad thing.
> 
> I love assumptions!


*cough* if you don't care what others think then I seriously don't want to know how you ride your horse or treat it. If you are too narrow minded to 'broaden your horizons' on life then I feel sorry for you. If you don't care what others think, then you won't get vary far with respect in your life. You need to take what others say (you need to care what they say) in order to take a step further in life to be successful.


----------



## Fire Eyes

RedRoan said:


> *cough* if you don't care what others think then I seriously don't want to know how you ride your horse or treat it. If you are too narrow minded to 'broaden your horizons' on life then I feel sorry for you. If you don't care what others think, then you won't get vary far with respect in your life. You need to take what others say (you need to care what they say) in order to take a step further in life to be successful.


_
Sorry, but that is beyond ridiculous. Not caring what people think is, in my opinion, a very good trait. Who cares if people don't like you, think bad things, that doesn't have to bring you down. I couldn't care less if people said I treat my horses terribly, or said I'm a bad rider, because I don't care what they think, and I know they're wrong.
It is a bad trait when it gets to the point of cockiness and thinking you're the most amazing thing to walk the earth, but Beloved Killer isn't like that._


----------



## RedRoan

> _Sorry, but that is beyond ridiculous. Not caring what people think is, in my opinion, a very good trait. Who cares if people don't like you, think bad things, that doesn't have to bring you down. I couldn't care less if people said I treat my horses terribly, or said I'm a bad rider, because I don't care what they think, and I know they're wrong.
> It is a bad trait when it gets to the point of cockiness and thinking you're the most amazing thing to walk the earth, but Beloved Killer isn't like that._


What I'm trying to say is if you don't think about what others have to say, then you will get no where when observing others around you. If someone says you suck, and you don't think about it, you get no where. It is as if it never happens. But if they say you suck, and you think on it, and give yourself reasons why you don't suck.... you have just cared of what they said, and took a step further in your confidence in yourself.


----------



## Fire Eyes

_


RedRoan said:



But if they say you suck, and you think on it, and give yourself reasons why you don't suck.... you have just cared of what they said, and took a ste further in your confidence in yourself.

Click to expand...

So some one says I suck, I should think about it, let it weigh on my mind and maybe shoot my confidence? I disagree. 
If someone were to say that I can't sing, there I would agree. Because I can't and I know that. But I know I don't 'suck'.

Sticks and stones may break my bones by names can never hurt me.
You shouldn't care what people think of you. That's all I have to say on that.

_


----------



## RedRoan

> So some one says I suck, I should think about it, let it weigh on my mind and maybe shoot my confidence?


No, what I mean is you should take it and grow some hair on your chest and give yourself reasons why you don't suck . Don't fall into a depressed ... oh poor me... they hate me... sort of deal. Turn the other way and believe in who you are (Disney music cue)

Anywho thank you for confirming the rest of what I think on the subject... (on how you should turn around and give yourself reasons why you don't suck) ;-)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Guys can we please leave it! This thread was just fun its turned into a bombing ground


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

i'll have to agree on that one. ^


----------



## Beloved Killer

Fire Eyes said:


> _
> 
> So some one says I suck, I should think about it, let it weigh on my mind and maybe shoot my confidence? I disagree.
> If someone were to say that I can't sing, there I would agree. Because I can't and I know that. But I know I don't 'suck'.
> 
> Sticks and stones may break my bones by names can never hurt me.
> You shouldn't care what people think of you. That's all I have to say on that.
> 
> _


I like you.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Lauren And Oscar


----------



## Beloved Killer

A liiiiiiittle late.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

The compition has already ended but thanks for the post! Now I have a new trick


----------



## roro

Oh oops already over nvm! I would delete my bumbling stupidness but I can't figure out how to *pressing every button available*


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Owner: Me
Horse: Wally
Extra Details:.....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

fuzzyfeet, the compition has closed ANY photos that are posted will not be judged. But feel free to post them anyway guys.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Aw Thought It Was Still On:'(


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oh! I love your DP.

Thats alright, I think I might run a second comp with a poll once I've finished the art for this one.


----------



## jadeewood

well done to everyone, win or lose. Its only a fun contest.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks Jadee, I'm sure everyone who entered only entered for fun.


----------

